# Blue Water???



## anorwood (Oct 8, 2007)

What is the latest location of blue water? I have been hearing anywhere from 105-120 miles south of Destin. Does anyone have Hilton's or Ripcharts to confirm this? Looking to go on the 4th... hopefully it will come in a little closer.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

We fished last Thursday through Saturday and the closest water was 120 miles south and moving south.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I can tell you that out here at Thunderhorse it is nasty water, and no fish. The current has been ripping at times up to 3 kts.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We fished a green to blue-green rip on sunday 85 miles south of O.B. It was real fishy.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *anorwood (6/29/2009)*What is the latest location of blue water? I have been hearing anywhere from 105-120 miles south of Destin. ...confirm this?


They tell no lies. 

I'd give you an image from supermap but...well.. I rather not go down that road right now - :shedevil

ANYWAY, look at CoastWatch from June 28, closest is like what you heard,along the lines of100+nm S.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

You are going to have to travel at least 100 NM to find decent water - it is still moving south. It is very useful to put the imagery into motion via "Loop Image" as that tells the whole story.

All the best,

Tom Hilton

www.Realtime-Navigator.com


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

here's a hint...blue water is well below the green...this summer may require a new weapon. Downrigger. We had a Blue Marlin up north of the squiggles and caught a wahoo in nasty green water ....got to be good and blue below it...


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

i think you are right capt. i think this technology has spoiled us! what did everyone do before these sites?? you just went to your normal spots and hoped for the best if there was bait there was probably fish whether the water was green or blue!! one of the best captains in this area just stated above the water was green but very fishy!! he has caught a "few" fish in his lifeand i would beleive him more than a sat. pic.


----------



## anorwood (Oct 8, 2007)

How deep are you fishing on the downrigger?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

The green nasty water is only about 20-30 feet deep and it gets cold and clean beneath it. We dove the Anterres this past Saturday, and the entire area was covered with blue runners and other baitfish. We even had a small blue come up an crash a wad of bait while we were sitting on anchor. I know, how do you know it was a Blue Marlin, it was fifty yards away, and I have seen one or two in my life. Anyway, we are going fun fishing tomorrow in the ugly/fishy water, so I will report back tommorrow afternoon. Good luck to all in the International!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *bully48 (6/30/2009)*. i think this technology has spoiled us! what did everyone do before these sites?


I always wonder the same thing. I also wonder what the hell a lot of people would do if there weren't rigs to fish. A lot of folks seem to panic and give up altogether if there is dirty water at the rigs.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

> *tunapopper (7/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bully48 (6/30/2009)*. i think this technology has spoiled us! what did everyone do before these sites?
> ...


Howdy,

We are in the information age - you are free to fish whatever color water you like, it's just now you will likely know what it's going to be on your spot before you even leave the dock. I do know of some VERY largemarlin caught in green waterbut it's like anything, such as a new lure - if you don't have confidence in it, you're probably not going to try it out, and thusly, you are not going to catch any fish with it. While fun fishing, try some new techniques out, such as downriggers deep in green water- it may surprise you. In any case, go with what you know at tournament time, as that's certainly not the time to experiment.

Odds are better in the long run however, to go find the edge where the green water meets the blue and work the color change, in my opinion (depending on what the other variables are telling you...position relative to underwater structure location, altimetry, sea surface temps, and surface currents).

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## anorwood (Oct 8, 2007)

Yah, I think that I agree with Mr. Hilton... Fished the Spur on Sunday in NASTY green water. Trolled 20 miles south of the Spur with the same result. Wanted to go out 130 miles where I knew the blue water was but didn't have the nuts to go for it in my 26ft Cat. I trolled baits down as low as 50ft. Trolled from 8:30am to 3:30pm without even getting a bite. 



I know that guys occasionally have a good day in green water but I don't think that it would happen more than 1 out of 10 times.(probably less than that) I think some guys just like to tell everyone that they don't know what they are doing and are going to disagree with you no matter what you do. Good fishing days in nasty green water are very rare. You have to find blue water or you are wasting your time. Like Mr. Hilton said. "Would you fish green water in a tournament?" No way.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I will tell you that once you hit that fishy water about 125 miles from here, the fish are stacked up! but getting there can be tricky. And north of there is pretty dead and lifeless. Maybe a wahoo or two here or there.


----------

